# Digital block charge on Laceration Repair



## debbiek (Nov 4, 2015)

We're having some confusion on charging a digital block (64450) when we are doing a simple laceration repair (code 12002).  Shouldn't the digital block be included as part of the repair code?  Also, where can I find this so I can review the criteria.  Thanking you in advance.


----------



## CodingKing (Nov 4, 2015)

From my limited medical knowedge, i don't see the medical necessity for a digital block for a simple laceration repair.

Heres one carriers policy on these


http://mcgs.bcbsfl.com/?doc=Nerve Block Injections


----------



## debbiek (Nov 5, 2015)

*Digital block for laceration repair*

CORRECTION::

hmmm..  so, let's use a different scenario then.  Regardless of whether it is a simple laceration or complex repair, if a digital block is performed, is it INCLUDED in the charge for the laceration repair or is it supposed to be billed SEPARATELY of the laceration repair?  and....... is there a written guideline that quotes what is inclusive in the repair?  Thanks again.


----------



## syllingk (Nov 5, 2015)

any pain control provided by the surgeon is included in the procedure.


----------

